#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Long Layover at Frankfurt International Airport?

## chitown

I have been through Frankfurt several times consisting of short layovers with just enough time to pop into the toilet, grab a soda and then rush to the next gate for take off. Recently I had an 8 hour layover and decided to get out of the airport and check out the city. At first, I was thinking that Frankfurt should be renamed Frankfurtistan, but once I got out of the airport I changed my mind. 

If you want to get a bite to eat or have a walk about you can pop down to the railway station in the basement

----------


## chitown

You take the train 5 stops down to the main train station - Hauptbahnoff. A round trip ticket is about 9 Euros. Of course you can get a bite to eat in the station, but I decided to walk across the street and see what type of restaurants were in the area.

----------


## chitown

Wander across the street from the train station to this street -

----------


## chitown

Right on the corner is an Irish Pub called O'reilly's Irish ub.

----------


## jandajoy

:Smile:   I was just about to ask if the Irish pub was still? Many a happy hour in there years back. Splendid Guinness.

----------


## chitown

They have an Irish / English breakfast for about 10 Euros

----------


## chitown

They have set hours and are always open ffor all the major sporting events. I got to a watch NZ Versus Aus Rugby match.

----------


## chitown

If you look down the street outside the Irish pub, you will see a variety of shops, eateries and fruit and vegetable markets.

----------


## chitown

There is a Latin Disco..... 



.....a place that claims to be an Ausie pub, although I did not see any Ausies hopping about like kangaroos  :Smile: .....



....a Thai eatery......



.....a Chinese shop....



....several Kebab joints.....





....and other restaurants

----------


## Chairman Mao

Haha, our seat was on the left.

Plenty of EROS centers around there to indulge any ethnic desires you wish for next to nothing. Like 25euro for half an hour or so with drop dead gorgeous Russian lasses. (not the same genes as the ones that end up here obviously).  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

^ I was about to mention that there were dozens of porn shop / peep shows and strip joints on the next street.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Did you eat in all of the restaurants there?

----------


## jandajoy

> Haha, our seat was on the left.


Yes, us too I think. A window seat.    :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> Did you eat in all of the restaurants there?


None of them - I just wanted to show what was in the area.

----------


## pasko

I ate at the New Chinatown resturant, not bad.

----------


## the dogcatcher

10 euro for breakfast.
I'm staying here.
Love the Thai restaurant stealing the Thai airways font.
And O Reillys, that's imagenative.
Might as well call it "The Bagorra, potato, Guiness, trench in the road, holy Mary mudder of god, bomb, shamrock, excuse me sir do you roll your own?" bar.

----------


## padeedy

I worked in Frankfurt for one year.   I remember one floor in the biggest Eros Center seemed to be wall-to-wall Thai Cuties.

----------


## CB79

> ^ I was about to mention that there were dozens of porn shop / peep shows and strip joints on the next street.


I got a blow job off probably the ugliest Portuguese hooker in history round there. 

Ahh memories......

----------


## Fabian

Did you get any further than the Hauptbahnhof quarter or was your time too short?

----------


## sabang

From der Flughafen to ze BahnHof.   :mid: 
Why are all those signs in English?
And wots an oirish pub doing there?  :irish:

----------


## chitown

> Did you get any further than the Hauptbahnhof quarter or was your time too short?


No, maybe next time.  :Smile:

----------

